# Cheapest Unlocked Samsung Galaxy S III



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

Could you please post any excellent deals for unlocked GS3? I really do not mind the color. I am using this with the $30 T-Mobile Monthly 4g Plan. It would be great if it could support 4G HSPA+ (I dont think LTE is possible but I might be wrong). I know they roughly come for $600, but if you have found an extraordinary deal, POST IT HERE!

Thanks!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could you please post any excellent deals for unlocked GS3? I really do not mind the color. I am using this with the $30 T-Mobile Monthly 4g Plan. It would be great if it could support 4G HSPA+ (I dont think LTE is possible but I might be wrong). I know they roughly come for $600, but if you have found an extraordinary deal, POST IT HERE!
> 
> Thanks!


If you want a tmobile phone then go with tmobile. What do you mean by unlocked? Do you mean carrier unlocked/international GT-i9300? If so you'll be wanting to switch to AT&T/Straight talk to enjoy the benefits of HSPA, as you will be limited to EDGE as your best data provider on tmobile. As for the best price i reccomend negiri electronics. They offer em as cheap as they get (if you want a new one w/o a contract)


----------

